# Waxed dirt in Harpor Freight mixer



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I mixed up 30 gallons of waxed dirt yesterday in four batches with mixed results. I found that by heating up the sand first, before adding the flaked wax a little at a time, that I would get the best even coatiing. Any other technique it seemed would create a sticky wax buildup on the inside wall of the mixer. Today, I popped the cover off of all the the buckets to see how they cooled. The two batches which seem to have the most even coating also were the ones tooday that were harder to the touch. To use right now I would have crumble in a shifter in order to bring it back to loose sand consistancy. I am thinking about putting it back into the mixer wthout heat just to try and break it up alittle more and see if that helps. 

Anyone else using this technique of making waxed dirt have this issue before? I am using about 1 lb. Of wax for each gallon of dirt. I dont thiink its an issue of too much wax.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Keep adding wax till the dirt is wet. Then add dry dirt till the mixture looks dry. Turn off heat let dirt cool down while mixer is running.


Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess I dont probably have enough dry dirt then in the mix. When it came time to add it from an unopened bag, it was discovered to be mud from the store. Haha. No wonder things went so fast. A pain but it did make the process go in half the time. 

Oh well, time to finish those steps again. No harm done. Thanks Mike! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Waxed dirt? Dennis, did you find a use for it in water sets; or did my beaver trapping partner go over to the dark side of Trapping- dare I say it- coyotes?!? :yikes: Stinky, flea-bitten things if you ask me!

I love the smell of castor in the morning! It smells like...
money!

:lol::lol::lol:

Oh well, at least we'll have the Spring season! 

John


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Waxed dirt? Dennis, did you find a use for it in water sets; or did my beaver trapping partner go over to the dark side of Trapping- dare I say it- coyotes?!? :yikes: Stinky, flea-bitten things if you ask me!
> 
> I love the smell of castor in the morning! It smells like...
> money!
> ...


John mix some castor into the dirt. Freeze proof water proof mound set.:evilsmile


Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Waxed dirt? Dennis, did you find a use for it in water sets; or did my beaver trapping partner go over to the dark side of Trapping- dare I say it- coyotes?!? :yikes: Stinky, flea-bitten things if you ask me!
> 
> I love the smell of castor in the morning! It smells like...
> money!
> ...


I am *feverishly* awaiting beaver season. I have finished up 3dz. 330s, assorted drowner rigs, welded up six dz. of my own stakes, (50) 42" underwater snares, poured (24) milk jugs with cement for weights. I am biting at the bridle rope and awaiting for the gun to go off and the gate to swing. 

This coyote madness is a temporary madness and distraction. If they weren't there to serenade us at the river stops when we pushed dark each day, I wouldn't even know they exist. I will take the sweet smell of castor over skunk essence anyday!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

griffondog said:


> John mix some castor into the dirt. Freeze proof water proof mound set.:evilsmile
> 
> 
> Griff


Thats what I'm talkin about, it will be the new super secret set to catch all the gummers and the pups. :lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey, you back in America yet?


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, thought this thread was about something else.


----------

